# The richest people of all history



## Nerds_feather (Oct 18, 2012)

quite an interesting list:



> #1 Mansa Musa I – Net Worth $400 Billion
> #2 The Rothschild Family – $350 Billion
> #3 John D. Rockefeller – Net Worth $340 Billion
> #4 Andrew Carnegie – Net Worth $310 Billion
> ...



http://www.celebritynetworth.com/ar...s/25-richest-people-lived-inflation-adjusted/

some more details

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/1...ng-richest-person-in-history/?intcmp=trending

(adjusted for inflation of course)


----------



## Bowler1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mansa Musa, on his journey to Meca gave away so much gold he created an economic slump behind him. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musa_I_of_Mali

Now that's rich...


----------



## chopper (Oct 19, 2012)

what, no Medici? Lorenzo and his da were bankers to a heck of a chunk of Europe, back in the day...


----------



## Connavar (Oct 20, 2012)

chopper said:


> what, no Medici? Lorenzo and his da were bankers to a heck of a chunk of Europe, back in the day...



That compared to all these despotic leaders who rob their people?

Yeesh that Musa who needed 60 000 people to follow him to Mecca and 12000 slaves to carry his gold. 
You are filthy rich when it takes a city of people to carry your money.


----------



## chopper (Oct 20, 2012)

think about it though, Conn - they were bankers to the Vatican too. that's serious cashflow.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Oct 20, 2012)

not quite clear what the methodology is here either


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 20, 2012)

It does seem odd that the 10th Earl of Arundel should have had double the wealth of the 9th and the 11th.


----------



## Bowler1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Connavar said:


> Yeesh that Musa who needed 60 000 people to follow him to Mecca and 12000 slaves to carry his gold.
> You are filthy rich when it takes a city of people to carry your money.


 
Ah, yes. That really does put my little wallet into perspective. 

HB, I think it means the 11th Earl knew how to party...


----------



## jasminevincent (Feb 19, 2013)

It's quite an interesting list, thanks for sharing the link...


----------



## Tor__Hershman (Jun 24, 2013)

The poorest people in all of hisTORy

1. Tor Hershman
2. Diogenes
3. Socrates
4. Freddy de Freeloader
5. Captain Smoot
6. Randy of Tyre 
7. Yawn Lemming
8. Paul McWagonfoot
9. Reginald van Hookertoot
10. Yin Yang Fadiator


----------



## bedlamite (Sep 13, 2013)

Briefly, I think this chap was the richest person ever: 

PayPal blunder puts $92QUADRILLION in man&rsquo;s bank account | The Sun |News


----------



## Beaviz81 (Dec 1, 2013)

The list is screwed, it lacks the richest man ever Marcus Licinus Crassus (his net wort has been estimated to be about 600 billions).

Also Jacob Fugger and Medici are lacking.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 1, 2013)

Just spotted this list and was about to post about Crassus, but Beaviz beat me to it.


----------



## Null_Zone (Dec 4, 2013)

The truely rich these days have good enough trust funds they don't own a penny.


----------



## Aquilonian (Feb 1, 2014)

In ancient times people probably pretended to be richer than they really were, whereas in modern "democratic" societies the super-rich pretend to be less rich, possibly a very great deal less rich, than they really are. The wealth of the Rothschilds, for example, has supposedly decreased very greatly, but this seems highly unlikely to me.


----------

